# Insurance Questions???



## JimH (Aug 27, 2014)

I am a newbie. I had my car cleaned and sparkling with my phone app setup on the dashboard. I was about ready to turn the app on and pick up my first costumer. I thought before I start, I should inform my personal insurance company that I am changing my driving status for my car. To make a long story short--and it is a long story--they informed me that they would not cover me if I used my car driving for Uber. I informed Uber. They told me that all their drivers have at least a minimal personal policy and I should have no problem finding one. They said they couldn’t recommend any, but hinted that I should look into one that has a gecko spokes-lizard working for them. I did and they said no. And check out another company as well. I have talked to an insurance broker—he is not optimistic--and he is getting back to me about commercial policies.


So, I ask these questions: What are all you Uber drivers doing about insurance? What companies are you using? Are you using a commercial policy?

I am of coarse not driving until this issue is solved. Can anyone help?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JimH said:


> I am a newbie. I had my car cleaned and sparkling with my phone app setup on the dashboard. I was about ready to turn the app on and pick up my first costumer. I thought before I start, I should inform my personal insurance company that I am changing my driving status for my car. To make a long story short--and it is a long story--they informed me that they would not cover me if I used my car driving for Uber. I informed Uber. They told me that all their drivers have at least a minimal personal policy and I should have no problem finding one. They said they couldn't recommend any, but hinted that I should look into one that has a gecko spokes-lizard working for them. I did and they said no. And check out another company as well. I have talked to an insurance broker-he is not optimistic--and he is getting back to me about commercial policies.
> 
> So, I ask these questions: What are all you Uber drivers doing about insurance? What companies are you using? Are you using a commercial policy?
> 
> I am of coarse not driving until this issue is solved. Can anyone help?


Hi Jim! Welcome to the Forum! 
Okay you made a boo boo by calling your insurance agent, and I assume you have you personal and policy details etc to him. 
If you think they have made a note of your status as an impending ride-sharing driver, you will need to buy another policy without informing them about the ride-sharing. Both Uber and Lyft provide Primary Commercial Insurance from the moment of accepting a ride till drop off. Then they provide Secondary Excess Liability coverage when you are logged on but are not on an Active Ride Request. This period is being referred to as the Gap period.
There are more details on this topic in various threads. Just search with words like insurance, secondary insurance etc.


----------



## Seaghost (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah you definitely do not want to let your ins company know that you are driving for uber, but don't lie because that can get you into trouble also. Omission is the key to success here, when asking about yearly mileage I gave them a figure of 35k due to commute length, they accepted this with no questions. No where does the ins company ask you where you work so just be sure not to volunteer this info. And I use AAA insurance for bundling and I only have the one vehicle that I leased thru the uber program and so far all is well.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

JimH said:


> Can anyone help?


Yes..

Uber drivers are at COMPLETE risk of liability while conducting their BUSINESSES.

Uber is a 18 Billion $ company because of the Drivers taking on this liability, excess auto depreciation and working for very very little.

The End.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I wouldn't tell them, insurance underwriters are ignorant and assume you are a surefire accident risk. I suppose the risks are higher though, due to increased mileage.

That being said, it will be years before anyone in claims knows to investigate if a driver was involved in ridesharing during an accident. Almost all adjusters refuse to use email or give up fax machines, let alone know what Uber or Lyft are.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not ride sharing, I'm car pooling


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes Jim you made a huge mistake by being HONEST god forbid. It is clear this business model relies on dishonesty and insurance fraud.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I'm not ride sharing, I'm car pooling


Try telling that to the other sides lawyers when you are getting sued because Ubers policy failed to cover you in an accident.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

kalo said:


> Yes..
> 
> Uber drivers are at COMPLETE risk of liability while conducting their BUSINESSES.
> 
> ...


Haven't posted here in a while. Good luck uber fools. Make sure you don't get into an accidenttttt... 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap#.fdPo5PQQM


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

kalo said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Good luck uber fools. Make sure you don't get into an accidenttttt...
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap#.fdPo5PQQM


This is a great post, which accurately exposes an issue which is central to the Uber dilemma AND which exposes the core corruption and disingenuous nature of Uber's corporate ethics. This IS a big deal, which will only get bigger as more and more riders and municipalities push back hard against Uber's tactics (ie Nevada and Broward Counry FL).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> This is a great post, which accurately exposes an issue which is central to the Uber dilemma AND which exposes the core corruption and disingenuous nature of Uber's corporate ethics. This IS a big deal, which will only get bigger as more and more riders and municipalities push back hard against Uber's tactics (ie Nevada and Broward Counry FL).


UNLESS hybrid insurance kicks off


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

_On a recent rainy Friday morning, Uber drew current and would-be UberX drivers to a Los Angeles auto dealership with the promise of free pizza and the opportunity to get a new car through its financing programs. *(In fact, no pizza was provided.)* More than a dozen men and women attended the session, one of many that the company has been holding around the country in recent months._


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> _On a recent rainy Friday morning, Uber drew current and would-be UberX drivers to a Los Angeles auto dealership with the promise of free pizza and the opportunity to get a new car through its financing programs. *(In fact, no pizza was provided.)* More than a dozen men and women attended the session, one of many that the company has been holding around the country in recent months._


Just like them to renege on the Pizza!!!


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> UNLESS hybrid insurance kicks off


That's an unknown quantity at this point and you are assuming it will be substantially less than comparable commercial coverage. It's likely not going to be significantly less expensive and perhaps just as expensive depending on the market. It's not about the Uber talking point that insurance hasn't kept up with technology, it's about risk and how insurance risks are calculated. The principal activity is still for hire car service with mostly inexperienced, part time drivers. The risk assessment will be based on that, not on how the rides are dispatched and paid for.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

loki said:


> That's an unknown quantity at this point and you are assuming it will be substantially less than comparable commercial coverage. It's likely not going to be significantly less expensive and perhaps just as expensive depending on the market. It's not about the Uber talking point that insurance hasn't kept up with technology, it's about risk and how insurance risks are calculated. The principal activity is still for hire car service with mostly inexperienced, part time drivers. The risk assessment will be based on that, not on how the rides are dispatched and paid for.


of course im assuming its less,if not, whats the point of even inventing "hybrid" insurance? we can easily go out and get commerical insurance now if we want high rates

or they could just create hybrid that okay uber rides, but dont cover when you have a pax in the car(use Uber insurance for such situations). but at least okay you to drive around with app on and no pax and receive coverage

hybrid insurance is a certainty though I believe


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> of course im assuming its less,if not, whats the point of even inventing "hybrid" insurance? we can easily go out and get commerical insurance now if we want high rates
> 
> or they could just create hybrid that okay uber rides, but dont cover when you have a pax in the car(use Uber insurance for such situations). but at least okay you to drive around with app on and no pax and receive coverage
> 
> hybrid insurance is a certainty though I believe


I agree that some underwriters will be offering a hybrid coverage, Erie already does. But that doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be less expensive. It means that you'll be able to get coverage in the first place. A person getting commercial insurance if they apply isn't a slam dunk. You may not be accepted or they may require your company provide them with details of your licensing, business operation status, register the vehicle as commercial in the company nane, etc. The way commercial insurance is sold isn't like how most retail type auto policies are sold. In many specific markets there are only a few that provide that type of coverage. While you may have dozens of agents locally, the underwriters are much more limited and most of them will likely be shopping to the same underwriter.

Hybrid insurance will be a rider included in your personal policy that insures you for TNC work. One thing is certain, it will be more than your personal policy. How much more is the question. That will be determined by several factors, of course your driving record and credit score as well as where you live. While it may very well be less expensive than a full commercial policy, is it going to be cost effective enough to make money on current UberX pricing models?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> UNLESS hybrid insurance kicks off


true....at some point insurance companies will see this as an opportunity to sell a new product and to increase revenue/profits for their sharholders.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> true....at some point insurance companies will see this as an opportunity to sell a new product and to increase revenue/profits for their sharholders.


But is it even a viable product? Remember that we're talking about insuring a bunch of amateurs doing a dangerous job. There's a reason why proper commercial insurance is not only very expensive, but also quite difficult to even get.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

loki said:


> I agree that some underwriters will be offering a hybrid coverage, Erie already does. But that doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be less expensive. It means that you'll be able to get coverage in the first place. A person getting commercial insurance if they apply isn't a slam dunk. You may not be accepted or they may require your company provide them with details of your licensing, business operation status, register the vehicle as commercial in the company nane, etc. The way commercial insurance is sold isn't like how most retail type auto policies are sold. In many specific markets there are only a few that provide that type of coverage. While you may have dozens of agents locally, the underwriters are much more limited and most of them will likely be shopping to the same underwriter.
> 
> Hybrid insurance will be a rider included in your personal policy that insures you for TNC work. One thing is certain, it will be more than your personal policy. How much more is the question. That will be determined by several factors, of course your driving record and credit score as well as where you live. While it may very well be less expensive than a full commercial policy, is it going to be cost effective enough to make money on current UberX pricing models?


Allow me to answer the question posed in your last sentence. This will effectively eliminate decent UberX drivers who have been flying under the insurance radar. UberX will still be around because Uber will relentlessly place ads on Craigslist claiming drivers will make $2000 per week. These ads will attract unlimited numbers of ******s who are unable to do basic math or believe pretty much anything they hear or read. These new downs-syndrome drivers will go out and buy new cars and purchase expensive ride share insurance before they even pick up their first passenger. Uber will probably set them up with an insurance company and a sleazy car dealership to make all the paperwork super easy for the drooling rookie drivers. After all, Uber "has your back". After a few months of losing ass loads of cash, the ****** drivers will default on their loans, some will probably kill themselves in despair and then, Uber will simply run some more Craigslist ads and repeat the process, while enjoying the profits from dealership and insurance company kickbacks. Uber-On!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> But is it even a viable product? Remember that we're talking about insuring a bunch of amateurs doing a dangerous job. There's a reason why proper commercial insurance is not only very expensive, but also quite difficult to even get.


your right....such a product will probably be priced 1/2 way between commercial insurance and private insurance. I also imagine that it will be more difficult to qualify for than private insurance (ie 25 years old, no serious violations etc).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Allow me to answer the question posed in your last sentence. This will effectively eliminate decent UberX drivers who have been flying under the insurance radar. UberX will still be around because Uber will relentlessly place ads on Craigslist claiming drivers will make $2000 per week. These ads will attract unlimited numbers of ******s who are unable to do basic math or believe pretty much anything they hear or read. These new downs-syndrome drivers will go out and buy new cars and purchase expensive ride share insurance before they even pick up their first passenger. Uber will probably set them up with an insurance company and a sleazy car dealership to make all the paperwork super easy for the drooling rookie drivers. After all, Uber "has your back". After a few months of losing ass loads of cash, the ****** drivers will default on their loans, some will probably kill themselves in despair and then, Uber will simply run some more Craigslist ads and repeat the process, while enjoying the profits from dealership and insurance company kickbacks. Uber-On!


....love it !!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

kalo said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Good luck uber fools. Make sure you don't get into an accidenttttt...
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap#.fdPo5PQQM


Great story, the truth hurts.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Great story, the truth hurts.


_Great story . Thanks for the link. I drove for about year using my personal insurance. Then I decided to get serious and get commercial insurance. Being in the livery business as a limo driver and a previous owner,I know the policy regarding transporting people in CA. I also have my TCP Permit. _


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.stopuber.com/uber-driver-charged-san-francisco-girls-death/


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://www.stopuber.com/uber-driver-charged-san-francisco-girls-death/


_Yea I read that a while back_


----------



## YourMother (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Everyone....

I posted a few weeks ago, excited about being a Lyft driver.

After working one full night, I woke up and read about the insurance.

I made a decision that I cannot risk having my personal insurance (which is bundled for both me, my husband and my son) cancelled, just to possibly make a little extra money.

Also, since my only qualifying car is a gas guzzler, and I got leg cramps from sitting in the car for hours.... I'll just go back to writing romance novels. 

Thanks everyone for your input, I hoping none of you have any accidents.

P.S. - I've got several middle-aged friends who are doing the Uber/Lyft deal full time. Part of me wants to warn them, another part of me doesn't. Obviously, thousands of people take the risk, caveat emptor?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JimH said:


> I am a newbie. I had my car cleaned and sparkling with my phone app setup on the dashboard. I was about ready to turn the app on and pick up my first costumer. I thought before I start, I should inform my personal insurance company that I am changing my driving status for my car. To make a long story short--and it is a long story--they informed me that they would not cover me if I used my car driving for Uber. I informed Uber. They told me that all their drivers have at least a minimal personal policy and I should have no problem finding one. They said they couldn't recommend any, but hinted that I should look into one that has a gecko spokes-lizard working for them. I did and they said no. And check out another company as well. I have talked to an insurance broker-he is not optimistic--and he is getting back to me about commercial policies.
> 
> So, I ask these questions: What are all you Uber drivers doing about insurance? What companies are you using? Are you using a commercial policy?
> 
> I am of coarse not driving until this issue is solved. Can anyone help?


Here's what you need to know...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


----------



## uberinsagent (Jun 23, 2015)

Please visit my website rideshare insurance


----------

